# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Ошибка в pst

## balaninvseva

Доброй ночи. Есть тут знатоки outlook? Вылезла ошибка и я не представляю что делать с этим "Outlook.pst не могут быть доступны - 0x80040116" Помогите восстановить outlook ребят....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

http://bit.ly/2qQVrcI

----------

